# Truck V-Plow on Tractor?



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have seen seen pickup plows on tractors many times, but most of them are being run with the standard electric pump, etc. I came across a 9'2" Boss v-plow from a truck with central hydro setup. The plow currently has three hydraulic lines that run it. Has anyone set up something like this on a tractor? What was involved in getting the hydraulics working off the tractors hydraulic system? My current thought would be putting this on a 3 or 4 series JD and ideally controlling it with the loader joystick (I assume a diverter valve or two would be needed).


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We have a 9'2" Boss V on a New Holland TN 4030. We also have an 8'6" on a 4720 John Deere. 

The New Holland is coupled with an Ebling back blade, generally handles it very well and cares for a larger site with little difficulty. HP in the 90 plus would be ideal. We are a little light in HP.

The 4000 series John Deere is coupled with an inverted blower and does very well but is suited best for smaller residential and small commercial work, work that is typically a pain for a pick up. I would not put a 9'2" on a 4000 series. IMHO eliminate a 3000 series from this application and discussion.

Both run with the Boss pumps. A knowlegable hydraulics person at the implement dealer or at a reputable hydraulics shop would help you in your attempt to use the tractors hydraulic system for functionality of the v plow.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Herm Witte said:


> The 4000 series John Deere is coupled with an inverted blower and does very well but is suited best for smaller residential and small commercial work, work that is typically a pain for a pick up. I would not put a 9'2" on a 4000 series. IMHO eliminate a 3000 series from this application and discussion.


 Seems like most of what I do is tight quarters where a pickup struggles. Being that generally every push here is a short distance, my thought was I may be able to get away with the physically smaller machine. I knew it probably wasn't big enough though in reality.


----------

